# Drop box (mail slot) in fire rated corridor wall



## Yikes (Oct 12, 2018)

I have many apartment developers that want a "rent deposit" mail slot installed that goes directly from the corridor, dropping deposits into the office.  Since it is a corridor wall, the opening itself needs to be fire rated.

I'm looking for suggestions.  Most of the mail slots I find are more about security of the deposits, not about providing a 20-60 minute rated opening.

How else have you folks seen this done?


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2018)

Most apts seem to want electric money


But any way

Put it behind a rated door???

Open the door the mail slot is there

The closing device closes and the door latches??

Might even use a small half door??


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2018)

https://safetyletterbox.com/mailboxes/fire-rated/


----------



## Yikes (Oct 12, 2018)

cda, safetyletterbox appears to have what I need, but they are UK-based.  Wouldn't I need something with fire testing recognized here in the U.S.?

And by the way, I can't tell you how many times I've seen a fire rated door or wall that's been modified post-C-of-O with a non-rated mail slot.

I design a lot of affordable housing, and there's a number of people who still pay by check.  your suggestion to put it behind a rated door is the only one that I can think of that is approvable today.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.safeandvaultstore.com/c...ository-safe-with-through-the-wall-drop-chute


I wonder if you put an indent in the corridor wall. So the slot could be reached.

Put the rated wall around it 

And the combo would be on the office side with the rated wall wrapped around it.

Seems like the safe would have more fire resistance than the wall


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2018)

Or take your first drop in the op

And on the office side, wrap the rated wall around it with a rated access panel.

I am not a fan of moving the rated wall, like into a bathroom, so no doors are required.


----------



## BLangley (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't know how to tag Lori Greene (idighardware), but this seems like it'd be a good opinion/question post. I didn't get hits searching her site.

(I'll get over for an introduction later today, I guess, now that I'm no longer a lurker )


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2018)

BLangley said:


> I don't know how to tag Lori Greene (idighardware), but this seems like it'd be a good opinion/question post. I didn't get hits searching her site.
> 
> (I'll get over for an introduction later today, I guess, now that I'm no longer a lurker )






Welcome

Inner harbor and little Italy !!! Best cannoli I have had so far


----------

